# Joining Oak beams



## AntikCustom (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys im about to start a new project with some 4x6 oak beams as seen in the picture and looking for suggestions on joining the legs to the table top beams


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Pocket holes?
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dowels and glue. I would probably bore the dowel holes all the way through from the top and let the tops of the dowels show. Use contrasting wood.

I think that would look in that massive structure.

Alternately just set the top on the legs. It ain't goin anywhere.

George


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Loose tenons would also work. It's not going anywhere buy if someone sits on it you don't want it to rack and crush some toes!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I think I would do it this way

From the bottom of the legs in 3 places, I would drill 1 1/2"+/- holes, and stop the holes about 2" from going thru the legs. Then drill 3, 3/8" holes thru the top of the leg. On the 2 outside holes, elongate the holes, to allow for expansion of the top,
Use 3/8" x 6" lag bolts with washers.

I would also cut a shallow dado for the legs to sit in, just because.

You could do it from the top if you wanted the exposed dowel look. I would use 2"+/- dowels. 

Even if I wanted the dowel look, I would drill from bottom, and put in fake dowels. The lag bolts would allow dissassembly if wanted.


----------



## AntikCustom (Nov 1, 2015)

Awesome ideas thanks a million guys !!!


----------



## RustikCustom (Nov 24, 2015)

I was talking to a few ppl and they were basically telling me that if i wanted to make these style tables without any hardware showing to drill out holes for 2 inch dowels and secure them in with an epoxy mixture ?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

That top is not going anywhere. I would just put 3 fat dowels on the tops of each leg and holes in the bottom side of the table for stability from shifting. Would take a lot of effort to move this top if if you wanted to. That is why I would not glue or screw anything in place. It would be tough enough to just move the top and so I wouldn't want to have to lift the bottom with it.

This would not look good in anything other than a very large room with no clutter.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What you really need is two strong weight lifters to move it.

That thing will be HEAVY!!!!

George


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

As Tony B says = some dowel pegs for registration so the top doesn't shift around.
Glue it together with gravity. For several big desks, better than I imagined.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Sliding dovetail. No glue-up or dowel required. Easily removed for moving, yet stable and strong.


----------

